# Finally got my first eggs



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

So after 2 years my Costa Rican Green and Black Aurtaus finally laid their first eggs. But the thing is I thought I had two females I've never heard any calling from them or seen courting. So my question is will a female lay eggs without a male around?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Guess ya do have a pair.. The eggs look good.. Congrats!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They look like they're developing to me too 

Their call is so quiet that it's easy to miss it. I have heard that females will lay eggs without a male but I've never seen it, myself.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> They look like they're developing to me too
> 
> Their call is so quiet that it's easy to miss it. I have heard that females will lay eggs without a male but I've never seen it, myself.


They can, but only very rarely with stimulus (IE playing calls). It seems you have a pair because they look to be developing. If these are the first eggs you'll probably have mold, fungus, bacteria, or they just go kaput. Best of luck!

D


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> They can, but only very rarely with stimulus (IE playing calls). It seems you have a pair because they look to be developing. If these are the first eggs you'll probably have mold, fungus, bacteria, or they just go kaput. Best of luck!
> 
> D


Well these eggs must have been laid late last night or early this morning. These are the first eggs i've found in the petri dish. There is wide leaf plant they hang out in in the back of the viv so they could have laid eggs in there that i've never found. I'll post some pictures of the eggs as they get older. Fingers Crossed


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

well here they are after the first 24hrs what do you guys think


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

looking good . A bit pale but good!

D


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> looking good . A bit pale but good!
> 
> D


Yesterday they were much darker then they are now


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dendroguy said:


> They can, but only very rarely with stimulus (IE playing calls). It seems you have a pair because they look to be developing. If these are the first eggs you'll probably have mold, fungus, bacteria, or they just go kaput. Best of luck!
> 
> D


If your pair is fully mature (2 years old - fully mature) and they have been well-supplemented, including a *usable form* of Vitamin A (Preformed Vitamin A (Retinol), there is no reason for the first clutch to be bad. I got good first clutches from my Benedicta, Understory Tarapoto, Varadero that I recently sent out (customer reported tad trasport within about 3 weeks of receiving them), and my LowLand Fants (first egg good but then nothing for 2 months--second clutch 2 out or 3 good).


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Your right Doug.

D


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My first trip throught the hobby I saw a lot more bad first few clutches, but that was before the Repashy products were available.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats. My first eggs came from auratus campana. Great feeling isn't it!


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

varanoid said:


> Congrats. My first eggs came from auratus campana. Great feeling isn't it!


Its a great feeling the eggs are just over 72hrs old now and they just started developing. You can see where their heads and tails will be. Its really cool


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

It's a great feeling watching life form.

D


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

Just thought I would give an update to how the eggs are doing. All four look great. I seen one start to wiggle which was cool to watch.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads on the new babies on the way!


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

It's such an amazing thing to watch.
My Azureus started to 'get it on' within an hour of being introduced to each other (1yr old probably pair) and their first clutch was good. They developed just fine but when they hatched out, they were motionless and I thought they were dead. Luckily, I placed them into tadpole cups anyways and within a day or two, they were just fine and morphed out healthy. Now is the time to make sure you are ready for the tadpole phase.


tadpole cups
filtered and aged water (I used bottled water instead of tap)
java moss (or some sort of aquatic plant that is non-toxic)
Indian Almond leaves (provides tannins and a snack)
Black Water Extract (if not using almond leaves)
Temperature regulated incubator area 
Tadpole foods
patience

Congrats!


----------



## wayne scott (Oct 23, 2010)

Steve88W said:


> It's such an amazing thing to watch.
> My Azureus started to 'get it on' within an hour of being introduced to each other (1yr old probably pair) and their first clutch was good. They developed just fine but when they hatched out, they were motionless and I thought they were dead. Luckily, I placed them into tadpole cups anyways and within a day or two, they were just fine and morphed out healthy. Now is the time to make sure you are ready for the tadpole phase.
> 
> 
> ...


Cups Check
Bottled water Check
Java Moss Check
Almond leaves Check
Temps staying in the low to mid 70's Check
Tadpole food Check 
Patience FAIL way to EXCITED


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats on the eggs, please keep us posted on development!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

yup i remember the feeling. good times lol. my 1st pair was introduced seperately. when i introduced a female to my male i got eggs that same night and all eggs were good. good luck and good vibes to you


----------

